# Decoy Trailer Configurations



## BenelliELITE17

Hey guys/gals

I have a 6x14ft trailer that i use for hauling my decoys and atv to and from hunting spots. As of now i just throw all my blinds and decoys in the trailer on top of the atv and leave everything in a jumbled mess. If anyone else knows what im talking about you also probally no its a pain in the *** to set up. I was just wondering how everyone keeps everything organized in terms of decyos, blinds, atv's, etc.. Im thinking about making some shelves but dont know where to start. I would like to see/hear some systems that work so i can have an idea of what i want. Any input would help. Pics are also good. Thanks.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I am in the process of reorganizing everything too. Just switched spreads. Depends on if your using 6 slot bags or not. But go look in the trailer forum in this section and you will see a lot of good ideas!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

umm you can buy some regular decoy bags and put like 4 in a big that way u can just grab the bags out they are cheaper than 6 slot bags. That is if you are not worrying about ruining the flocking


----------



## kberggren

I have a 6 * 12 V-Noise with a ramp and side door and love it! 85% of my decoys are in Bags while 15% hang from hooks in individual bags! I experimented with shelves but they took up more room and does not maximize your space. Everything in my trailer is located along the sides, nothing is in the middle 2 ft of the trailer! This allows me to walk freely up and down the trailer, but it also allows me to add more decoys or gear if need be! Below is what I always carry in my trailer, this takes up 65%-70% of my space in my trailer so I got a lot more room for extra gear!

40 DSD Honkers - 28 hang from hooks and 12 in 2 - 6 slot bags 
48 DSD Lessers - in 8 - 6 slot bags
16 Bigfoot Floaters - in 2 - 8 slot bags
48 GHG Duck FB - in 4 - 12 slot bags
30 GHG Duck FB - in the 12 slot bags (1 FB and 1 Shell per slot)
24 GHG Duck Floaters - in 1 decoy bag
4 Spinners - in 2 pack backs
4 laydown blinds, snow covers, & extra raffia
2 Shovels
2 Rakes
2 Flags & 1 Pole Flag
2 Wader Hangers
1 Sled
1 Decoy Carrier
Plus Stakes, Stands, and Other Misc. Gear!


----------



## commander019

I run FFD's and all my bags are hung off the sidewall and ceiling joists with hooks. I can fit over 12 doz FFd's, 5-6 blinds, 2 dz. shells and all the stakes and shovels in my 6x12 with room to spare. Keeps the decoys from getting beat up by stacking them on the floor and it still uses all the trailer space I can. The atv goes in the truck bed if we need it.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Well depending on the season. For this forum. I will just put my canada stuff in the trailer and leave out my snow goose stuff..

I have in my trailer for canadas. I have a 7 x 14ft Pace with ramp and flat front.

7 Dozen Big Foot Full Bodys
15 Dozen Real Geese Pro series in Zink Sachels
2 Dozen Bigfoot Canada Floaters
4 Power Hunters Blinds
3 HS Hitmen Blinds
4 Avery Flags
2 Shovels
2 Rakes
500 CC 4 Wheeler

And if I am going to be using the 4 wheeler in the field I have a 6ft Otter Sled I can set on top of the 4 wheeler. My Trailer is about 75% used up.


----------



## gamberc

geez kerbergen thats alot of dekes in your trailer id like to see a picture of that


----------



## BenelliELITE17

Hey everyone thanks for all the replies. Now I am more leaning towards getting bags for all my FFD's as that seems to be working for everyone. Also just wondering if people consider it worth it to cover the flocking on the heads or is that just a waste? Thanks.


----------



## shooteminthelips

When I ran FFDS I used big stretchy garbage bags. Then put them in the 6 slot bags. Cheap and effective and if you loose one just go spend a few bucks and buy more.


----------



## commander019

Been running FFD's since '05 and most in my trailer are still from '06 and they look good. Slight flocking wear but thats natural. I don't double bag and will never double bag. To me its a waste of time but I don't throw my decoy bags around either. Take care of your gear and single bagging is all you need to do. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Waterfowl Commander

Can you send pics or post pics of your set-up. We are upgrading from a 5x8 to a 6x12 and want to see other set-ups. Thanks ([email protected])



kberggren said:


> I have a 6 * 12 V-Noise with a ramp and side door and love it! 85% of my decoys are in Bags while 15% hang from hooks in individual bags! I experimented with shelves but they took up more room and does not maximize your space. Everything in my trailer is located along the sides, nothing is in the middle 2 ft of the trailer! This allows me to walk freely up and down the trailer, but it also allows me to add more decoys or gear if need be! Below is what I always carry in my trailer, this takes up 65%-70% of my space in my trailer so I got a lot more room for extra gear!
> 
> 40 DSD Honkers - 28 hang from hooks and 12 in 2 - 6 slot bags
> 48 DSD Lessers - in 8 - 6 slot bags
> 16 Bigfoot Floaters - in 2 - 8 slot bags
> 48 GHG Duck FB - in 4 - 12 slot bags
> 30 GHG Duck FB - in the 12 slot bags (1 FB and 1 Shell per slot)
> 24 GHG Duck Floaters - in 1 decoy bag
> 4 Spinners - in 2 pack backs
> 4 laydown blinds, snow covers, & extra raffia
> 2 Shovels
> 2 Rakes
> 2 Flags & 1 Pole Flag
> 2 Wader Hangers
> 1 Sled
> 1 Decoy Carrier
> Plus Stakes, Stands, and Other Misc. Gear!


----------



## FLOCKICIDE

if you wana see some setups of trailers look at the decoy trailer forum...there alot of pictures of guys setups for their trailers it helped us setup ours this year


----------

